# nova recoil reducer



## tiki870 (Feb 27, 2006)

i have a benelli super nova and just found out that they make a mercury recoil reducer. has anyone used one on the nova or sbe ? does it make a big difference , is it worth it?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Any type of reciol reducing pad will be worth it. Its how much recoil it takes away is the big part. I use limb savers on all my guns form my 12g's 10g and deer rifles and they do help alot with recoil. The most notably on heavier recoiling guns like a 10g or a big game rifle.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

My sons got a mercury recoil reducer in his Nova. He said it helps quite a bit but it adds noticeable weight to the gun. I put it in the butt stock for him and it was pretty easy to do. I think we paid $40 or $50 for his at a local gun shop so its a pretty cheap investment, plus you can take it out easy if you dont like the added weight. He uses the gun for geese, turkeys, and deer.


----------

